# الــكــود الــخــاص بــمــواصــفــات الــســلامــة لــلــســفــن solas 2007



## bahhar2001 (6 مايو 2009)

* الــكــود الــخــاص بــمــواصــفــات الــســلامــة لــلــســفــن الــبــحــريــة 


IMO - SOLAS 2007 *



Password : www.arab-eng.org
















​


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 مايو 2009)

الله ينور عليك وجارى التحميل .. اخى بحار الف شكر لتعبك الغالى علينا فى المنتدى وبارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل

المشرف


----------



## gadoo20042004 (8 مايو 2009)

رائع اخى العزيز مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## ابراهيم سرحان (21 مايو 2009)

gamedeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

أخي الكريم / بحار
 جزاك الله خيرا" وأحسن الله إليك وسدد في طريق الخير خطاك وربنا يوفقكم لكل ماهو مايحبة ويرضاة ولكل ماهو خير وصلاح لك في الدينا ولجميع المشاركين ولمن عمل هذا الموقع الرائع 
ولك مني خالص التحية وأنا برسلكم في الموقع نفسة الموضوع المهم والمكمل لهذة القوانين وهو

ISGOTT - International Safety Guide for Oil Tankers and Terminals​الدليل الدولي لسلامة ناقلات النفط والمواني

م/ توفيق الشيباني - اليمن​


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (26 مايو 2009)

أخى وحبيبى بحار ( م. محمد إبراهيم ) مشكور جدا على هذا العمل الرائع ونرجو المذيد وجذاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## وائل عتمان2 (27 مايو 2009)

تسلم ايدك يابشمهندس ومشكورررررررررررر جدا


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (28 مايو 2009)

Tawfik Shukri قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> أخي الكريم / بحار
> جزاك الله خيرا" وأحسن الله إليك وسدد في طريق الخير خطاك وربنا يوفقكم لكل ماهو مايحبة ويرضاة ولكل ماهو خير وصلاح لك في الدينا ولجميع المشاركين ولمن عمل هذا الموقع الرائع
> ...


 
هذا الرابط حمل منه​http://www.scribd.com/doc/15065292/Isgott-5th-Edition-2006?autodown=pdf​ 
أو من هذا الرابط عبر الموقع نفسة وأدخل وسجل عبر ايميلك وفي كتب جيدة كنت بحمل ولكن الملف 3.03 ميجابايت والموقع يسمح 2.44 ميجابايت
http://www.scribd.com/doc/15065292/Isgott-5th-Edition-2006


ولكم خالص تحياتي


----------



## bahhar2001 (29 مايو 2009)

*تسلم ايدك يابشمهندس توفيق وبارك الله فيك و لك مني أجمل تحية
*


----------



## أمير البحر (31 مايو 2009)

مشكور يامهندسنا الغالي


----------



## adel1976e (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جد جداً .................
جار ي التحميل


----------



## سامح ابراهيم2 (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن المساعدة في كيفية تحميل الفيديو من موقعكم


----------



## البحار البحري (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


برنامج رائع لحذف AUTORUN FILE من الفلاشات ويعمل تلقائيا مع وضع الفلاشة

Mercedes-Benz E 250 BlueTEC

windows HSC2 2009

HUmmer 2009

تقنيات السيارات الكهربائية

نظام التشغيل الجديد من (جوجل) يـصـيـب (مايكروسوفت) فـي (مـقـتـل)

أتفضل

شاهد القاهرة اليوم يوميا في رمضان

أستمع الي أذاعة القران الكريم​


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداًبارك الله لك


----------



## physico7 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم / بحار
جزاك الله خيرا. لكن الكتاب اترفع من علي الموقع ياريت حد نزلة يحطة مة تانية لانة مهم جدا بالنسبة لي ....جزاك الله عنا كل خيرا


----------



## علاء البحار (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله خيرا واتمنى منكم او من اي احد من الاخوه من مساعدتي في ايجاد نموذج تعليمي من منظومة gas turbine وشكرا لكم
]


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (28 سبتمبر 2009)

Tawfik Shukri قال:


> هذا الرابط حمل منه​http://www.scribd.com/doc/15065292/Isgott-5th-Edition-2006?autodown=pdf​
> أو من هذا الرابط عبر الموقع نفسة وأدخل وسجل عبر ايميلك وفي كتب جيدة كنت بحمل ولكن الملف 3.03 ميجابايت والموقع يسمح 2.44 ميجابايت
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/15065292/Isgott-5th-Edition-2006
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
أخواني الأعـــــــــــــــــزاء 

عيد مبارك وكل عام وأنتم بخير (مؤخرا")

لكي أسهل عليكم أكثر بدون مايطلب منك إشتراك للدخول في هذا الموقع ومن أجل التخفيف علي الموقع من كثرة الملفات المخزنة.

قررت من ذات نفسي أن لا أحمل أي ملف لدية رابط سهل للتحميل ورابط هذا الكتاب المهم هو

http://www.szhoising.com/advice/files/ISGOTT第五版.pdf
وياليت لما يكون اللي يحمل كتاب او مرجع من مواقع البحث يحفظ الرابط مع اسم الكتاب لما يرسلة لهذا الموقع الرائع سواء عندما يكون حجمة كبير جدا" تتعتدي المسموح بالحجم ينزل الملف على شكل رابط وبالنسبة للمراجع المهمة والتي يتطلب اشتراك سواء مجاني او بفلوس ياليت يحملها ويكمل جميلة لاننا تعبنا من كثر مانشترك بمواقع من أجل التحميل المجاني وننسي بعدين هذة المواقع إلا حين الحاجة لها

تحياتي لكم

م/ توفيق الشيباني - اليمن


----------



## عمرو ابراهيم خليل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اسمحوا لى ان ارسل اول اضافه


----------



## mostafa ammar (7 يناير 2010)

thank you very Much 
go ahead


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (19 يناير 2010)

تعريف المولد لوفت او انفراد البدن فى جميع الترسانات البحريه يوجد هذا القسم حيث انه يمثل العصب الرئيسى والعمود الفقرى لورشة بناء السفن وهو عباره عن ارضيه من الخشب لا يقل مقاساتها عن 50 × 20 متر ومطليه باللون الأخضر حتى يكون مريح للنظر وهى بمثابة اللوحه الهندسيه التى سوف يتم عليها رسم الوحده البحريه او السفينه بنفس الطول الحقيقى للوحده وهو مقياس رسم 1 : 1 حيث نقوم على هذه الأرضيه المنظر العام general arrangement , ومنه نقوم برسم المساقط الثلاثه للوحده الراسى والجانبى والأفقى فهى ليست عمليه سهله لكنها عمليه فنيه معقده تستوجب دائما الاستيقاظ الدائم لأنه من خلال عملية الرسم تحدث عملية تعديل فى المساقط الثلاثه كما اننا بعد ذلك سوف نقوم نقوم بسم للعيدان frames والأعصاب webs والقواطيع العرضيه bulkheads وكذا الكاورتات decks والأرضيه أو الحصيره floor وكل كبيره وصغيره فى السفينه وكذالك كل ما يخص عنبر الماكينه engine room وبعد ذالك تؤخذ كل هذه الرسومات بواسطة نقلها على فرم او جباريات من الخشب الرقيق السمك وليكن الأبلاكاج وبعد ذالك نقوم بعلامها او شنكرتها بالورشه على الواح الصاج ثم يقوم الفنى بعملية التقطيع والتجميع الى ان يتم تجميع الوحده


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعطاك الله العافيه وادام عليك الصحه
دائما الى الامام 
وننتظر الجديد 
فى حفظ الله*


----------



## ahmed_el-halawany (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فيض النور (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 مايو 2010)

مشكور على هذه الاتفاقية الدولية الهامة
ولكن هل لديك النسخة العربية منها


----------



## م/هيما (7 يوليو 2010)

thnxxx


----------



## عبدالرحمن73 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة المهندسين /:
هل توجد نسخ ل solas بالعربي 
افادكم الله


----------



## تامربهجت (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رائع اخى العزيز *


----------



## مجيدحميدصالح (4 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم أن لديك معلومات عن كيفية شحن وتفريغ ناقلات lpg أرجو أطلاعنا
مع كل التقدير


----------



## ربى الله (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## محمد الهنيني (19 يناير 2011)

مشكوووور والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## capt.adel (24 يناير 2011)

أخي العزيز بحار الله يعطيك ألف عافية 
أنا حملت الملف بس بيطلب مني كلمة مرور ...
شو الحل ؟


----------



## مازن طالب (6 فبراير 2011)

معلومات قيمه


----------



## tarekmmi (28 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور يا باشمهندس ولكن الملف المضغوط لايفتح نظرا لوجود password لااعرف ما هى


----------



## al-senator (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كُل خير


----------

